
Show HN: Hacker News CLI, written in Go - andrewstuart2
https://github.com/andrewstuart/hn
======
omribahumi
Thanks for goquery! didn't know about it :)
[https://github.com/PuerkitoBio/goquery](https://github.com/PuerkitoBio/goquery)

------
andrewstuart2
As a warning for any who choose to hack on this, cloudflare gets a bit upset
if you query too often, resulting in a period of sadness. It's probably a good
sign I should be doing unit testing.

------
jawerty
This has the right words to make it to the front page...jk I love it. I made
something like this for reddit a while ago; I really enjoy stuff like this. It
allows you to stay within the terminal rather than keeping the browser open at
all times.

------
Zikes
Looks like it's off to a good start! Some colors & lines would go a ways
towards making it a bit more usable. I'm looking forward to diving into the
code later this evening.

~~~
andrewstuart2
Thanks! I'll try to put in a bit more work on the UI front. I look forward to
any more feedback you have.

~~~
Zikes
Indentation would make it easier to read the comments structure, especially if
each indent had a line or block down the left margin.

------
elithrar
Neat stuff! You should consider building some binaries and making them
available via GitHub's releases feature: being able to ship just binaries is a
big plus for Go ;)

~~~
andrewstuart2
Sweet, and done. I had no idea GitHub has that as a feature.

~~~
kibibu
Brings it up to feature parity with SourceForge circa 1999 ;)

~~~
terrymooreii
but without all the ads.

------
skwuent
Nice! Maybe this can be made to use stdout so I can grep -v raises.*eries and
other money talk...

------
terrymooreii
I did something similar a few months back but in NodeJS.

[https://github.com/TerryMooreII/HackerNode](https://github.com/TerryMooreII/HackerNode)

------
rly_ItsMe
A 7,9 MB binary to read HN? Just for the sake of using go? Are you kidding me?

I'll rather stay with my old python one: [https://pypi.python.org/pypi/hacker-
top/1.0](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/hacker-top/1.0)

~~~
4ad
Do you object to the hundreds of megabytes of your browser's code and
dependant libraries too? Or since you brought up Python, why don't you object
to the size of python's libraries and binaries?

7.9MB is nothing.

~~~
rly_ItsMe
Valid Point. Or not?

It took a bit longer but I wrote a bit about here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8119322](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8119322)

------
cnbuff410
Does it only work for Linux? I could not go get it under MacOs.

~~~
billhathaway
Looks like the goncurses dependency requires some help to run on OSX:

[https://code.google.com/p/goncurses/wiki/KnownIssues](https://code.google.com/p/goncurses/wiki/KnownIssues)

------
grunz
Please make a plugin for xiki.org

